

Rush to Put Death Records Online Lets Anyone be 'Killed' - hackinsider
http://www.securityweek.com/rush-put-death-records-online-lets-anyone-be-killed

======
ChuckMcM
While humorous (getting a death certificate for someone who isn't really dead)
the money is in the virtual births. I don't doubt for a minute there are
entrepreneurs who use that to create new identities for people or fake
dependents (welfare fraud).

~~~
dws
It's less than humorous. Once bogus data declaring you dead works its way into
the system, credit cards get shut off, accounts get closed, and you're liable
to have serious problems with your bank.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Your correct, it isn't funny, but when the Social Security administration
decided my wife's uncle was already dead and he needed to pay back benefits
they sent, she had them talk to him on the phone, where they tried to explain
to them that because he was dead he needed to payback excess benefits.

~~~
walterbell
This is what happens when computer screens turn humans into robots. We need
more academic studies of "irregular operations", the term used by the airline
industry for any event where unpredictable real-world events intrude on
planned schedules. At such times, senior human customer service agents are
empowered to override computer models, with later reconciliation.

~~~
aristus
The field is called "Operations Research". I had the pleasure of meeting Dr
Cook in the speaker lounge right before he gave this keynote at Velocity 2012:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S0k12uZR14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S0k12uZR14)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you for the video. Very informative!

------
mschuster91
Well at least for virtual births, given the trend of fingerprint storage, once
the real virtualized baby is of age or otherwise required to submit prints,
the other identities are pretty much useless.

~~~
superuser2
This pretty much doesn't happen unless you enter a specific licensed/high-risk
profession or get arrested and booked for a crime.

~~~
DanBC
Or not be American and travel into the US.

------
baldeagle
Sounds like we're one sweet OS boot screen away from the movie 'Hackers'.

------
tomohawk
Lots of dead and nonexistent people vote in elections all the time. Come to
think of it, this could be a reason that it is so easy to do these things.

------
csense
"The Baby Harvest: How virtual babies become the future of terrorist financing
and money laundering."

Terrorists are killing and selling our babies! Sounds like over-the-top far-
right US political rhetoric.

